# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  Bayraktar drone

## Airicist2

Feb 27, 2022

Bayraktar drone footage hitting Russian targets in Ukraine

----------


## Airicist2

Ukraine War - Ukrainian Bayraktar TB2 Drones Destroy Russian Convoys

Feb 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2



----------


## Airicist2

Ukrainian Bayraktar destroys the Russian air defense system BUK

Mar 10, 2022

----------

